# Street Photography 35mm/50mm + DC？Help



## ffxi (Apr 18, 2013)

Hello

I'm using 5DIII+135mm at time.Trying to get new lens for walk around street photography.I came out with these combos.can anyone give me some advice？

1. Canon 35mm f/1.4 + 50mm f/1.2
2. Sigma 35mm f/1.4 + 50mm f/1.2 + Fuji x20
3. Fuji x100x(35mm) + 50mm f/1.2 + Canon 85mm f/1.8
4. Sigma or Canon 35mm + 50mm f/1.4 +Canon 85f/1.8

anyone share some experience？thanks


----------



## siegsAR (Apr 18, 2013)

No 40mm pancake huh? Seems too close to either 35 or 50 anyway.

Just wait a bit til the pros chime in. And welcome to CanonRumors!


----------



## bseitz234 (Apr 18, 2013)

Voted option #4. Sigma 30 is awesome, and will save you some money over the L. As far as a 50, I think you'll have a hard time using that 1.2 aperture on the L, because street is usually not about absurd bokeh. Since you're likely to want to stop down a bit for more DoF, again, the 50 1.4 will save you a lot of money. Personally, I find 85 a bit long for street photography on crop, but I like the look my 50 gives, which is about equivalent to 85 on FF. Plus, 3 lenses is greater than two! And if you find yourself not using/liking one, you can always sell it.


----------



## fugu82 (Apr 18, 2013)

24-105 works for me. Small + unobtrusive, IS, sharp, and versatile zoom range for the street. The 5D3 has plenty of high-iso chops to make up for the lens speed. Below are @ 12,800:




Elvis by 8201, on Flickr




On the Street by 8201, on Flickr


----------



## ishdakuteb (Apr 18, 2013)

if you really really really into street photography, then 28-300mm might be your choice imo. jay maisel has been doing street photography for years and he is, most of the time, on the street with his 18-300mm.

however, for me, since i like street photogrpahy but not that really really really and not my main focus, i am either using my 24-105mm or 50mmm... only one lens when hitting the street...


----------



## waelelgendy (Apr 18, 2013)

I think having 35mm, 50mm, 85mm, 135mm is too much for street photography, at least for my taste. If I were in your shoes, I would have thought of the below options:

1. Canon 24mm f/1.4L II + 50mm f/1.2L: Expensive combo, but when combined with your 135L you'll be having the tools to shoots almost anything on the street. Both lenses produce quality images, built well, and weather sealed.

2. Sigma 35mm f/1.4: 35mm is an amazing general focal length. Combined with your 135L, you shall be having a light weight combo that covers almost everything you may need on the street. The Sigma 35mm f/1.4 brings out quality images, built well, and cheap in price.

3. Fuji X100s: I have used the X100 before, and I can tell it's a very nice camera in terms of image quality. The camera is nicely designed, small in size, and has a lens equivalent to a 35mm f/2 on your 5D Mark III, which is a focal length I love personally. One more advantage will be that you'll have the chance to keep the 135L on your 5D Mark III all the time, and enjoy having 2 cameras ready for the shot instead of one.

4. Fuji X-Pro 1 + Fuji 35mm f/1.4: Same benefits as with the Fuji X100s. According to all reviews I read online, this combo produces Pro level photos. The combo is smaller and catches less attention than a DSLR would do, which is a great benefit for street photography.

5. Canon 16-35mm f/2.8L II: Built well, weather sealed, produces quality images, and versatile. The focal range is very nice for street photographers, and will make you never worry about shooting in tight places.

I prefer wide angle lenses for street photography, just use my 135L when I feel like shooting candid shots from distance. I own the Canon 35mm f/1.4L lens, long before the Sigma was announced, and it's my go-to lens for almost all types of shoots. My copy is sharp, which made me feel no need to replace it with the Sigma. But if I were to buy now, I would go for the Sigma for sure.


----------



## westr70 (Apr 18, 2013)

fugu82 said:


> 24-105 works for me. Small + unobtrusive, IS, sharp, and versatile zoom range for the street. The 5D3 has plenty of high-iso chops to make up for the lens speed. Below are @ 12,800:



+1 for me too. The 24-105 works just fine and isn't obtrusive as some lens can be.


----------



## jasonsim (Apr 18, 2013)

I'd probably go with #4. Sigma 35 f/1.4, Canon 50mm f/1.4 & 85mm 1.8. 

I think you will find the 50L to be a little disappointing...I did. I just sold it and got a Zeiss 50mm f/2 Makro-Planar ZE lens. 

Kind regards,
Jason


----------



## distant.star (Apr 18, 2013)

ffxi said:


> Trying to get new lens for walk around street photography.
> anyone share some experience？thanks



For me, you'll have to define your term "street photography." It has so much different meaning for so many people your question is rendered meaningless.


----------



## crasher8 (Apr 19, 2013)

The shorty is a great piece of glass for street. Long end of wide and short end of normal. Unobtrusive and even makes a 5D3 look plain. Put it on Silent mode and shoot from the hip. I walk around with this setup on a handstrap and shoot in portrait quite frequently.


----------



## vtechproductions (Apr 25, 2013)

Can't go wrong with the Sigma 35mm. It's an awesome lens.

If you want the smaller bodies, I would go with the X20 or X1002. The X20 looks good for what it is but it is still a large point & shoot style sensor. The X100s brings some amazing quality and low light results with a 35mm f/2 lens. They have some RAW files to download for the X100s at : http://learningcameras.com/reviews/9-other/137-fuji-x100s-review
and there are also reviews of the X20 & Sigma 35mm on that site as well

Here is a X20 video review. Looks good, especially for around $500 but not going to be comparable to what you are used to with the 5D...though the X100s looks like it will.
Fuji X20 Hands On Review


----------

